# Low light, easy to care for plants?



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I just got a new betta, a dragon scale CT named Chairzard. 

Hes in a 1 gallon right now but its only temporary until I get paid and purchase a 2.5 or 3 gallon. Im thinking of going to sand instead of rock and live plants instead of silk plants. The aquarium kit Im looking at has LED lights, which Ive heard are not that strong. Ive gotten recommendations for marimo moss balls, anubias and java moss.

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

If you like the more frond like plants, java fern is also a lower light tolerant plant.  Also it's not too pricey to get some light improvements! Other will have quick links to the normal suspects.

By the way, all the plants discussed so far are non-planting (thus, floating instead) plants though their roots can wrap around things/sink into substrate okay. I too have a sand tank and I currently just leave my plants essentially free floating, except my anubias came with long enough roots I could anchor it down with a rock. Wisteria is another low-light plant that CAN be planted (or floated), but I've found them not quuuuuite as hardy as the fern and anubias. Lovely looking though!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You want some fast-growing stem plants in your tank along with slower-growing Anubias. Marimo is not a plant but a specialized form of algae.

Stem plants can be planted, left floating or weighted down. To plant you need to strip the bottom leaves or you can let them float until they develop roots; that's what I do. You can use plant weights to hold down Anubias and other rhizome plants and they will eventually root in the substrate.

For stem plants I like Anacharis, Cabomba, Hornwort, Wisteria, Myrio, Ambulia. In addition to green you can get red Myrio and purple or red Cabomba for some color. I've had varying luck with Ludwigia and Rotala. Anubias and Java Fern will have varying textures; Java Fern, especially. Both aqre rhizome plants. Small swords and Crypts are good rooted plants that come is varying sizes for any height of aquarium. Amazon Swords get too big for most tanks 12" and under in depth.

Floating plants like Dwarf Water Lettuce and very nice additions. I just bought a nice batch of both from member KitKat67. Probably 95% of my plants come from member JDAquatics. He has a classified ad or you can send him a PM. He acknowledges plants may have pest snails but I keep Assassin Snails so they're no problem for me. You can also dip plants; many do it as a matter of course.

Note that some plants will "melt" when adjusting to new parameters.

Have fun!


----------

